# Goats set me up



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So I added another row of hot wire 5 inches off the ground.to try to keep the girls in.
Than I lock the gate to feed them and two of my girls went under the wire getting zap and taking it.
The hot wire than wrap around the bar wire Making it hot and the gate hot!!
Guess what they trap me in..
So It looks like I'm going have to upgrade to some fencing


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Goats have a saying 'if water can go through it so can a goat'. Sorry it's hard when they keep us on our toes! I have been there believe me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that's crazy! I'm so sorry that happened to you! I am scared to use electric and our goats get out. We'd thought about putting up solar electric in the front yard to turn them out during the day to graze this spring/summer, and we're afraid they'll figure out how to get out of it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had that one ND doe who climbed the horse non climb fence. I used the plastic insulators that are a few inches out from the post and used the orange hot wire. Once she got popped a few times, I can now put up the temp hot wire in the front yard and she respects it (BUT my front yard is fenced- I use it to keep her out of the garden and flower beds. )


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea these new girls are slick two of them were out in the front yard when my kids got home from school today. And I thought the buck would be the problems he is the good one compared to them...


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

So far, knock on wood, my goats are staying in with the electric fencing. Even when we lay it on the ground they respect their boundaries. Sounds like I might be lucky!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

don't bother with the solar. sigh...been there, done that. Doesn't charge hot enough most days.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

We have high tensil fencing here. For the most part the goats stay in but there are two places they crawl under. As soon as the weather breakers we are getting a new fencer & two hot wires on the bottom of our main pasture. Not only will the goats get it if they touch it but also the chickens & cats. Maybe this will eliminate them all visiting the neighbor who keeps encouraging them to cross the road. Grr.


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

I have 6 ft tall no-climb horse fence. It was bought used from a rodeo an hour away and did have some "dents" but was very reasonably priced - goats cannot get through it. It is super heavy to work with and as long as you use enough posts so they cannot climb under it, I never have to worry about our goats escaping.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

neubunny said:


> don't bother with the solar. sigh...been there, done that. Doesn't charge hot enough most days.


 Hey All,

I spent considerable time researching chargers, especially solar. While I would love a 6+ joule plug in unit, it isn't always possible as power isn't available. Most of the solar units are a max of .78 joules, are 6 volt, don't always come with a battery and tend to be pricey. (Inexpensive pet ones etc are a complete waste of time.) After much research I came up with two possibilities, the one was 2X the price of the other but with no better reviews. The one I went with is the Parmak Magnum 12 Solar Pak Fencer which has 3.1+ joules. I bought it from here as it included a 12 volt gel battery & shipping was free. _(Be careful, some retailers do not include the battery & that means added additional expense.)_

http://www.horse.com/item/parmak-magnum-12-solar-pak-fencer/BXF56/



> Product Summary:
> 
> *Parmak Magnum 12 Solar Pak Fencer*
> Featuring the latest state-of-the-art solar panel with superior charging power, the Parmak Magnum 12 Solar Pak Fencer eliminates battery recharging to save you time and money. The sun's energy charges the fencer by day and the sealed 12 volt rechargeable battery powers the fencer at night. Battery is included. Designed, developed and manufactured exclusively by Parmak. 100% American made. Utilizes Parmak's exclusive built-in performance meter, and totally new and improved solar panel for free energy from the sun to provide maximum shock and longer charger life. No operating costs! Power line convenience with a battery fencer.
> ...


 Now I have not used it yet as I will be fencing 5 acres this spring but it seems that with solar chargers that...



> _...the main thing to remember when changing from the old "high impedance fencers" to the new "low impedance" fencers is that you need a much better ground system.
> 
> The old fencers that really threw a spark could get by with one ground rod. The new low impedance fencers recommend three ground rods hooked in a series. Anyone that tries to get by with one will either damage their fencer or be disappointed in the performance. _


 I found several reasonable reviews here.

http://www.amazon.com/Parmak-Impeda...UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=byRankDescending

Like I said, I have not used it here but it seemed like it was the best option and had the greatest potential in regards to solar chargers. One thing is for sure the Parmak's have a reputation of longevity and dependability...if you ground them right & charge them before use. We shall see...

Best of luck!

TOU


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The higher the jules, the more zap they'll recieve. If you have one not respecting the fence, you're going to have to invest in a stronger fencer....and it ain't cheap! The more wire your fencer runs thru, the less zap there will be at the end. Make sure you put in the grounding rods they recommend....the more grounding rods, the more zap. You can also get fencers that hook to a car battery. We used those for years with cattle.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

A bit more on fencing. I have wrapped my horse corrals (where my goats are for the winter with Red Brand (_woven,_ not welded) 48": 4"x4" field fencing (goat). So far it has kept my two 2.5 yr old pack wethers and my two 5 month old LGD pups in...no predators so far. I did have to really wrap my gates and a few odd spots well for the pups sakes.

My plan is to wrap the five acres with this same field fencing and add a electric line at the top and one at the bottom to discourage digging, leaning and climbing by those trying t get out or in. This is what I came up with after much advice from several long term goat breeders. Now, if I had full time power I would only alter this with a 6+ joule lug in unit but don't have the luxury of power for this application. But...I will be grounding the heck out of it in the most wet place I can find.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't know too many details about solar (it's my bf's expertise, not mine), but what I've gathered from listening to him talk is to not cheap out. find the best that your budget will allow, and most of all DO NOT buy Chinese made panels. Germany has some of the world's best solar technology (we have SMA), and our panels are from Canada, batteries from the US. all have at least 25 year warranty. look for efficiencies of the panels, b/c that's what counts. no sense in buying panels that only have 40% efficiency, when you can get ones that are 65% efficient (or whatever the real numbers are...i made those up).


----------

